# Help needed urgently



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been attempting to assist a fellow member via email who has learning difficulties, but without success. he has a table and band saw, thickness/planer and router table. I wasn't aware until now that he has never used these machine tools and I'm sure you will all agree that initially this man should have a teacher by his side to teach him how to safely use these power tools, after which I'm sure that I could carry on and help him realise his ambition to make boxes, especially jewellery boxes.
The purpose of this post is to see if there is a member who lives close enough to him
and would be prepared to give him the required lessons. This is where he lives:

*Mt Enterprise, Texas Pop 603

This member is desperate
**

*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let me add that this person needs someone local. I tried working with him online and failed. He needs someone to show him in person.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

He is half way between Dallas and Houston and those are the closest Woodcraft Stores to him so that is out.

Here is some information on a woodworking club near him, he might contact them and see if there is anyone that can help him out.

Woodworkers Club of East Texas
City:Nacogdoches
Club Name:Woodworkers Club of East Texas

Point of Contact for more information (name, phone #, e-mail address):Tom Rorie, 936 564 0786, [email protected]
Meeting Location: Stephen F Austin State University Forestry Building, Classroom 103
Meeting Times: 9:00 1st Saturday of each month
Officers: Tom Rorie, Pres.; Bruce Hendry, VP; Phil Herman, Sec; Craig Wood, Treas
About Our Club:

Nacogdoches is about 22 miles from Mt Entirprise

Maybe this will help,
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I left a message for Tom to call me.


----------



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike, I called Tom and we are going to talk this Saturady when the club meets. I am finally on the road to learning about my tools and learning how to build boxes. Thank you for the link and for clling him.
John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am very happy there is someone local to work with you John. I know you will really enjoy meeting Tom; he sounds like a super person.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

old folks said:


> Mike, I called Tom and we are going to talk this Saturady when the club meets. I am finally on the road to learning about my tools and learning how to build boxes. Thank you for the link and for clling him.
> John


When you learn how to use your tools don't forget to post some pictures of the boxes for us to see!

*Work Safe and Have Fun,* 

Mike


----------



## old folks (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike, 
When I learn how to I wil do just that !

John


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

My name is Russ. I have been reading this site for quite some time and never had anything to say becuase I`m just getting into this router stuff. However Iwould like to say what a compassionte thing you all did to help out John in Texas. I tip my hat to all.

Russ


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

russfranken said:


> My name is Russ. I have been reading this site for quite some time and never had anything to say becuase I`m just getting into this router stuff. However Iwould like to say what a compassionte thing you all did to help out John in Texas. I tip my hat to all.
> 
> Russ


I would have made a similar post a couple of years ago when I was sending John detailed photographs, one at a time but I wasn't aware that he had never used his power tools. here are two of the shots from the series, after the second shot shown I heard no more until very recently.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Russ,

Should I say welcome to the router forums since this is your first post for should I say I join the forums to learn a few things and help out if I can. You have been sitting in the back ground reading since you joined 11-27-2010 and have finally let us know you were here. 

Please fill out your profile and show us some of your work. We would enjoy seeing what you are working on and maybe pick up a few tricks from you.

Work Safe, Have Fun,
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Russ, we try to assist everyone.


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

no tricks or work to show yet. bought an old resin countertop, the ones that look like marble. going to use that for my top when i get done doing stuff around the house. got it at habitat for humanities for $3. can`t beat that price. hope to start my top and cabinet soon. so catch ya latter.

Russ


----------

